# Access to Computer



## Gulruthina (28 Feb 2012)

Hi,

I was just wondering if soldiers in the BMQ have access to computer with internet during the 13 weeks BMQ?


----------



## AgentSmith (28 Feb 2012)

Right in front of you

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/103685.0.html


----------



## Craisome (4 Mar 2012)

weekends only... 

I don't know why that new policy isn't in effect yet.... or maybe it's decided at each coy.


----------

